
What Did the People in Hidden Figures Do? - soniman
https://philip.greenspun.com/blog/2017/01/05/what-did-the-people-in-the-book-hidden-figures-do/
======
planetzero
I think my issue with 'hidden figures' is that it's portrayed that it's
somehow racist that they got no recognition for their part in the space
program.

Most employees at large organizations that are essentially low-level
programmers/developers don't get the public recognition for completed
projects/products, regardless of skin color.

Do you know the names of the engineers at Tesla? Or do we give all the credit
to Elon Musk?

